# how about a class in OH-IO?



## toag (Apr 21, 2013)

Is there any interest in a class in ohio?


----------



## Fitter Bill (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm there....


----------



## monkeyb0y (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd be interested depending on when and where. NE NW or central OH would be best. 
Kevin


----------



## cnczky (May 5, 2013)

Im game. Got an old model TL Hardinge that needs a scraping


----------



## Richard King (May 5, 2013)

Someone needs to come forward and volunteer their shop for the class or find someone where we can do one.  My CA Host has a small shop but has a friend with a bigger one we paid $100.00 for the use.  The hosts are free but they have to organize the shop, supply some coffee or soda's  The GA host's daughter did some delicious lunches.  In several classes we will fix something for the host:  The Ca class a few years ago we dismantled a Bridgeport and cut and flaked it, added some Rulon to a gib, in the year before that we leveled and aligned a Hosts lathe. 

In the MN class last summer the host had a 3 car garage as did the WI class 2 yrs ago.   I the GA class 2 guys were co-hosts...one had the shop the other and I advertised it and wrote letters..   So one of you needs to take charge.  I would suggest picking a non holiday weekend or hunting season weekend next fall.   Rich

Forum rules prohibit us from talking price in the posts.  If anyone wants more info the write me at Richard@Handscraping.com

But until someone comes forward to be the host it will be difficult to calculate the costs.


----------



## Tamper84 (May 6, 2013)

I should be able to. Depending where at. How much is the class?

Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (May 6, 2013)

By next fall, 2014 year,my shop should be done. I don't have any machines that need scraping though. And it's a bit small 21x27. Getting married in August puts a wrench in things lol. Email is being sent. Sorry about breaking the rules :whiteflag:

Chris


----------



## cnczky (May 7, 2013)

I talked to my boss at work to see if we could use the shop.
Unfortunately we cannot due to insurance. Would have been a great 
place for the class.:thinking:

Will continue to scout places out

Bill


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone else have a place or anything?

Chris


----------



## Joe0121 (Jun 20, 2013)

I would love to attend the class if it happens.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't have a surface plate.  The wife wouldn't be happy not having granite in the kitchen and me having it in the garage!:lmao:


----------

